# Kindle 3 - Books out of order



## leungss (Sep 30, 2010)

I have been using my kindle 3 for a week without much problem. Yesterday I uploaded 4 books to my kindle and then it freezed on me, after I reset it, all the books are out of order.  Even I sort them with Most Recent First command, the books are still out of order.    I am still using 3.01 firmware, waiting for 3.02 to become official.  Does 3.02 fix the problem or do I need to do a factory reset


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to turn on your WhisperNet. That will reset the time and sort your books properly.


----------



## leungss (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting, it works.  I didn't know turning on whisper-net has anything to do with book sorting.  Thanks a lot, I appreciate you help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

leungss said:


> interesting, it works. I didn't know turning on whisper-net has anything to do with book sorting. Thanks a lot, I appreciate you help.


It doesn't directly, but sometimes when you restart it loses track of the time. Which, of course, it needs to sort by 'most recent'. Turning on WN allows it to connect to the World and find out what time it IS.

With the K3 you can also set the time manually. . . . .


----------

